# Gildenfusion Why Me & Irea AoD



## Siegbêrt (5. Januar 2012)

Why Me + Irae AoD



Heute gibt es große Neuigkeiten für die deutsche WoW-Szene.



Wie euch sicherlich nicht entgangen ist, sind in den vergangenen Wochen nicht nur in Deutschland,

sondern auch international einige Top-Gilden zerbrochen.

Sowohl aufgrund unserer eigenen Verluste, als auch im Hinblick auf Spine of Deathwing (Hi @ Classstacking)

und Mists of Pandaria, haben wir uns somit entschieden mit Irae AoD zu fusionieren. 

Wir hoffen damit nicht nur für diesen Content, sondern auch für das kommende Addon eine Gilde aufbauen zu können,

die international mithalten kann und die einige der besten deutschen WoW-Spieler unter einem Dach vereint.



Über nebensächliche Punkte (z.B. Gildenname) wird noch diskutiert. Die Jungs von Irae werden bereits diese ID nach Wrathbringer (Horde) transen und vorerst unter dem Namen Why Me raiden.


Quelle: http://whyme-guild.com/


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Januar 2012)

Diskussionsgrundlage?

Fremdwerbung?

Fremdscham!


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Januar 2012)

Große Neuigkeiten... Geschmackssache. 

Wünsch euch natürlich trotzdem viel Erfolg, schön zu sehen dass noch genug Leute den Willen haben weiterzumachen und nicht dem angeblichen (und wie man hört auch nur mit Wasser kochenden) "Messias" SW:ToR anheimfallen.


----------



## Stig_Supplicium (5. Januar 2012)

Dann wünsch ich Euch mal viel Erfolg 




Grüßle
Stig


----------



## Derulu (5. Januar 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, der Thread wäre im Gildenunterforum besser aufgehoben...

weswegen ich ihn auch dahin verschiebe


----------



## Sigmea (5. Januar 2012)

Was? Jetzt habt ihr die Jungs von Irae zu euch auf den Server geholt? Na toll, jetzt ist Mug'thol wirklich tot. Schade, dass sie weg sind. Jetzt posen sie ja gar nicht mehr herum. Behandelt sie gut.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Januar 2012)

/gquit


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Januar 2012)

Sorry, der Thread ist nun wahrlich nicht Forenwürdig. Hättest ja eine User-News machen können, wenn es so eine dramaturgisch wichtige Nachrricht ist.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------

